# Clicker training?



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Been a voyeur on the site for a while! I'm expecting to bring my new V home near the end of Oct! Very excited! So much to learn and prep for. My question is - has anyone used the clicker to train? I planned on not using it because I don't want to be dependent on it..to me, these dogs are smart enough and thrive on praise etc, I don't need the clicker. I mentioned that to a friend today that has a performance Sheltie. She gave me a weird look and said 'good luck with that'! So now I'm questioning my decision. Thoughts...suggestions..?

From what I have been reading, you all are the experts! 

Thank you!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We used the clicker for basic obedience training (sit, down, touch, drop it.) It worked well when Miles was first learning. If we forgot the clicker on a walk and wanted to work on training, we just would say "yes!" to him when he performed the desired task. Now that he is a bit older (almost 9 months) we have not been using it because he seems to understand that we are trying to teach him something and just use "yes" to tell him he has done what we want him to. We taught stay, wait, settle, and leave it without the clicker. I recommend using the clicker in the beginning, we will get another puppy in a year or 2 and would use it again.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We tried the clicker, but quickly stopped using it because we would forget to take it with us. Plus, it is a pain to hold a clicker and dispense treats at the same time. Riley knows when she hears "good" that marks a correct response to a command. You always have your voice with you, but you might not always have a clicker.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! I did fail to mention I will be doing field training and using whistle.. Will that be too confusing in conjunction withe a clicker?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

While I think there is definitely some highly valuable resources on this forum, I still hold the belief that especially with new Owners a live training group is superior. 

I'm not sure where you are located, but I suggest that you seek out the local Vizsla club and especially the members who are out doing training sessions. Virtually every club has a small group of folks who gather on weekends and the like and help each other train. Is it more out of the comfort zone seeking out and meeting these folks than online? - absolutely. But the benefits, experiences, good people and fun times you'll share are so worth it. 

You have some time before the Pup arrives, so I'd start making those contacts now and go out and meet the folks, attend a training day and get comfortable.

Enjoy the ride!
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Whoa - Here & Stay - the 3 commands that will save your pup some day - Here is the easy 1 - use it every time the pup comes to you - whoa and stay takes some time - @ 4mons I introduce a whistle 4 whoa 1 toot - 4 here 3 toots - why - when hunting I use whoa way more than here - as Ken said find a V trianing group - also find a good DVD on how 2 train pointers - I still belive you train the pup 2 hunt even if U never do - this is what they were bred 2 do - the training goes easier it's in their genes! PS join a pointing dog club in your area - you will find these hunters will go out of their wat 2 help


----------

